# lettuce



## brycerb (Dec 23, 2007)

I just gave my Mbunas some lettuce, the feeding frenze was awsome. How long should I let them eat it? I know lettuce is mostly water, but can they eat to much of it? Can you leave it in all day and let them graze on it, or is an hour or two good? I was thinking that as long as I didn't soften it up any that I could put a piece in their in the morning and then give them their feeding at night. I know these guys are supposed to eat a couple times a day, but my schedule doesen't permit me to feed them in the morning(I leave when it is dark). I just want what is best for them plus I like the fact that lettuce is cheap & good for them.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You only have to feed once/day unless you have fry. Lettuce is good for them, and there are lots of different guidelines, but I have heard 10 hours. After that it does soften and you can start seeing fuzz growing on it.


----------



## mikenc (Jul 28, 2008)

i recently fed my fish some lettuce and it seems to have enhanced the yellows in one of them. May be a coincidence as they still are maturing but it seemed to be very vibrant shortly afterword.


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

I feed my fish.."Romaine Lettuce"..and they devour it readily. I don't feed it to them as often as I should.


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

Feed them lettuce that is rich in color, but avoid iceburg it contains little nutritional value.


----------



## Adrnalnrsh (Mar 18, 2008)

Cool I have a thing of spring mix I want to try.


----------



## padlock 08 (Jul 31, 2008)

how about cucumber? i cut a ring of cucumber and then cut off the skin, some fish love it but not all, any ideas on what to give them :-?


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

im new too cichlids and was wondering what fish enjoy lettuce, how often i should give them lettuce and what types i could give em. Right now im just starting with yellow labs and plan to add perlmutts, rusties, demasonis, and a few peacocks.


----------



## damo83 (Oct 29, 2004)

My colony of acei went nuts for zucchini... i put it in for the bristlenose but the acei devoured it!!

Might try some lettuce tonight....


----------



## damo83 (Oct 29, 2004)

Sorry double post....


----------



## SonnyBunz (Jul 27, 2008)

I thought Cichlids only ate insects? Most book promote feeding them insects because of all the nutrition they contain.


----------

